# are there any clubs in Utah



## Joyce W (Jan 4, 2009)

I am looking for a club in Utah. Preferably central Utah. Our 4-H only has a dairy and meat club. My 12 year old packs with me, but he keeps asking about clubs close to us. Really we just want a goat club that the family can join and have fun with our goats with others that love them as much as we do.
Joyce W


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Joyce,
There are many goats packers in Utah but apparently there isn't a club formed yet. Or, if there is they aren't on the forum yet. If you send me an email I could hook you up with some names of people on our mailing list that are nearby. Maybe you're the person destined to start the club!

[email protected]


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Joyce, 

I am a new packer, and plan on moving foward with it, I would be interested in seeing what can be done to start a club. My kids I have 5, 17y Boy, 12y boy Girls 10,14,16 ,like the goats, packing, we have 2 semi trained, and 4 yearlings we are going to work and learn with (wife still needs a conversion lol even tho shes a montana gal, sad doesnt like hiking/camping and THOSE goats :twisted: ) lol I think in the years to come she warm up...eventually, she does feed them now when I am not home, so maybe. :mrgreen: 
Until then me and kids will have fun.

Stephen H
Monroe, Ut


----------



## Joyce W (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Steve,
I think that some people never really come around. My older 3 sons hate my goats, they all refer to them as ****goats. My hubby and our youngest enable my goat addiction though. I think a club in Ut with all the great places to go would be normal, but who's to say.
Monroe is out by Heber isn't it? We are out by the sand dunes.
Joyce
Eureka UT


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Joyce

Yep my kids seem to like them, but like you say, wife calls them (Those ****Goats) lol  However like I say she has feed them a few times, and I tease her about eventually liking them.  

We live just south of Richfield along I-70 about 35 miles east of cove ft on I-15. 
Lots of Lots of nice mountains, valleys to get too here. I plan on another 50 miler in about 3yrs with my youngest son. And getting the goats ready for it.
Altho the Boys have to pack their own gear... :lol: 
Went a few years back with my eldest son, long walk when not in hiking shape, but it was around Mt Shely Baldy in the Tushar range, rustic trails, didnt even see anyone on the trails we used all week. 
Plan is to get the goats all ready and take my children on some hikes in the area as they can. 

Would be nice to have a club, not sure on the details and stuff new to it all. Any ideas, I know where Eureka is. They guys I work with love the Dunes, with their mechanical toys.
They think I am nutty to have goats, let alone pack goats. feel I am waisting my time and cash.
I say they are cheaper than your motercycles, boats, snowmobiles and other toys. 

Its fun to see the reactions we have gotten just in our area on some of the local trails last fall. Even had some tourist photo opps.
People arround here use them for lawn mowers and dinner.

Well lets see what it takes about a club if anyone can help with ideas and all that.


----------



## woodpeckerhollow (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Spirittalker,
Ask your buddies when the last time was that their atv hugged them back, it'll stop them... :lol: I'm in northern nevada so a bit far to join your club, but have fun!!!


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

A Utah club sounds like a good idea to me. I split my time between Oak city, Cedar city, and Salt Lake.


----------



## Joyce W (Jan 4, 2009)

Geeze, you must have lots of fun going from one end of the state to the other.
Joyce
Eureka UT


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Ha Ha no im pretty sick of driving all that way. Im down in Cedar city trying to get my bachelors degree finished up at SUU. I grew up in Oak city and my parents still live there. I spend alot of time in the mountains around Oak city. I work for the bonneville hotshots out of the salt lake BLM field office, and my girl friend lives in West Jordan. So ya im glad fuel isnt still four dollars a gallon.
Nate


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Austin...this looks like a good thread to move to the Regional Forum please.

BTW I live in Northern Utah, North of Ogden. Would be interesting to see if a Club could be started or maybe a Utah chapter of NAPgA?


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

TOU, say "Hi" to my family, they all live in Cache Valley! One sister has a Pigmy named Willie.:-D


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

TwistedKat said:


> TOU, say "Hi" to my family, they all live in Cache Valley! One sister has a Pigmy named Willie.:-D


 LOL...I used to live in Cache (Hyrum) but now reside in Pleasant View on the North Benches.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/utahpackgoats/conversations/messages

I run a yahoo groups email list called "Utah Pack Goats". Please join! The list is pretty short and it has been quiet the last few cold months.

Generally I just like to announce hikes and see if anyone else wants to go. Also I post any good for-sale goats I see on KSL etc.


----------

